# Low ground clearance, likelyhood of damage from snow, ice, raccoons etc



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i somehow managed to commute over the rocky mountains every month for 3yrs 400 miles each way in a miata, which was lower

i somehow manage to continue this in my diesel cruze

i somehow manage to drive the 15 mile logging road that i live on with the cruze as well

car will be fine

the paint will be trashed by all the stones being thrown up at it...trying to find time to fix the paint and clear bra b4 winter number 2, they dont make the paint like they used to.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Sidewalks and parking curbs are a much bigger problem. We have to constantly remind ourselves not to pull all the way in parking spaces because it will destroy the lower air dam. We have driven in 2 Colorado winters without a problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've driven my Cruze for two winters in Denver, and a couple of decades before that a Fiero GT for several winters in Colorado Springs and never had any problems other than curbs and parking lot entrances.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Driven my lowered eco in the last winter and it wasn't bad. My lip is only 4 in off the ground aswell. Took the top off a few snow banks lol but its not bad. You do have to watch the parking lot blocks tho. I have drug my lip on them a few times... it's not fun. And as far as I know there is no push bar for the cruze... yet


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My Lancer GT was an inch higher off the ground than my ECO MT and it was horrible in the snow. Ice would build up in the wheels and literally throw them out of balance. I haven't had that issue with my ECO. The ECO can also slide right over snow that would have high centered the Lancer.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> I've driven my Cruze for two winters in Denver, and a couple of decades before that a Fiero GT for several winters in Colorado Springs and never had any problems other than curbs and parking lot entrances.


at a quick glance, thought you wrote ford gt...dayum


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

30 Ounce said:


> Sidewalks and parking curbs are a much bigger problem. We have to constantly remind ourselves not to pull all the way in parking spaces because it will destroy the lower air dam. We have driven in 2 Colorado winters without a problem.


ditto

im constantly driving over the parking blocks

do not feel it pulling in.

pulling out, here comes the scraping sound.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> ditto
> 
> im constantly driving over the parking blocks
> 
> ...


Saw a Cruze at the dealer body shop last week.....entire facia on the ground.
Seems the guy got far enouph over the parking curb to hook the lower edges and when he backed out......RRRRRRRIIIIIPPPP!

Facia laying on the ground....plastic rivet bits cast about.

Might want to keep that in mind while pulling in.....a foot short of the curb is my comfort zone.....or back in.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> ditto
> 
> im constantly driving over the parking blocks
> 
> ...


I've never figured out how this happens but I've done the same thing.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> I've never figured out how this happens but I've done the same thing.


I think it kinda works on the same principle as the Chinese finger trap. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## buickanddeere (Sep 3, 2014)

We always back into park. I have no idea why people drive in head first. Then blindly try to back out into traffic. 
Bad enough in a parking lot but to watch drivers trying to back out from their driveway onto a busy street then change direction? 
The other safety issue . We don't here tell of drivers running over children on driveways or sidewalks when driving forward. The tragedies occur while driving in reverse.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I scare myself when I park this close to the slab but don't want my rear end clipped again from another hit & run. This is in situations where back in will cause an accident or it's a 1 way lot with angled slots.










It is stronger than you think it is. This is actually ice, not snow. Both those eco wheels and the one on the front left got replaced.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

buickanddeere said:


> We always back into park. I have no idea why people drive in head first. Then blindly try to back out into traffic.
> Bad enough in a parking lot but to watch drivers trying to back out from their driveway onto a busy street then change direction?
> The other safety issue . We don't here tell of drivers running over children on driveways or sidewalks when driving forward. The tragedies occur while driving in reverse.


I've actually seen places with 90 degree (not slanted) parking post signs banning backing in to spaces. Anyone who has ever driven a trailer knows that you pull through to the front spot.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I've actually seen places with 90 degree (not slanted) parking post signs banning backing in to spaces. Anyone who has ever driven a trailer knows that you pull through to the front spot.


In someplace it's illegal to back in parking. When I lived near Landmark mall in Va, there was an ordinance plastered on the front of business like 7 eleven saying head in parking only. I back in unless this sign, the slots are angled making it 1 way traffic or you have cars behind you that will pull in extra close when you try to back in the spot. 10 years ago I would have picked a fight with that person preventing me from backing and hoping I would give up and pull away.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> I've actually seen places with 90 degree (not slanted) parking post signs banning backing in to spaces. Anyone who has ever driven a trailer knows that you pull through to the front spot.


I've pulled lots of trailers in my life, probably two dozen plus different ones over probably 30,000 miles. Very rarely have I driven one, but when I have, it usually doesn't end well!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I take mine on dirt roads, off dirt roads, and up and over curbs to park pretty often. Have yet to damage anything; really only sits maybe an inch taller than an Eco.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I take mine on dirt roads, off dirt roads, and up and over curbs to park pretty often. Have yet to damage anything; really only sits maybe an inch taller than an Eco.


Yer not part of dat Really Sexy club, -J. You can get away with typical donk-like activities.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Yer not part of dat Really Sexy club, -J. You can get away with typical donk-like activities.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've avoided fording rivers, since like 20 members drowned their Cruzen in such fashion.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I've avoided fording rivers, since like 20 members drowned their Cruzen in such fashion.


Well then JJ would agree it isn't donk enough!

Gotta continue the bow tie tradition, -J.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Haven't done the math yet but when approaching a parking lot ramp, approaching and leaving at an angle sure helps to prevent scrapping.

04 Cavalier would make it up my driveway with 8" of fresh snow, Cruze is more like 4" maximum, wife commented, I don't like this car. But I can make it up by doing a flying start, well, sometimes, almost.

First time in over 40 years, had to buy low profile oil changing ramps. Then I read on this board about people lowering their Cruze. Must be in California, but have a military buddy living there. When hit with this question, replied, have you been here lately? Roads are loaded with pot holes.

In Wisconsin, guys like to jack up their pickups at least two feet. Have to watch these guys on the interstate, darn near roll over when changing lanes. So there you have it, two extremes. 

Sure need that under engine shield to slide over the snow,then some idiot comes along and wants you to butcher it. Because some AH doesn't know how to do an oil change.

Do you think its time to throw in the towel?


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

My CTD scrapes the black plastic lip under the air dam regularly when entering driveways etc. Same clearance as the Eco I think. It is very low, almost as low as my friend's 911 Porsche. No real visible damage yet after 5K miles.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder if my diesel came with the shield cut or if it has a redesigned shield


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jalaner said:


> My CTD scrapes the black plastic lip under the air dam regularly when entering driveways etc.


No lip comes installed on the RS packaged cars, so it has a bit more clearance than the ECO/Diesel and even the LS/LT models with the center notched front lip. I have never bottomed out my car entering a driveway. 

Either way the cruze doesn't sit any lower than other cars, that's just an optical illusion. Most cars lowest point is back 6-12in from the front bumper, the cruze pushes this point forward to improve aerodynamics. Does make a more blunt surface for hitting small game, but damage wise are probably about the same.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jalaner said:


> My CTD scrapes the black plastic lip under the air dam regularly when entering driveways etc. Same clearance as the Eco I think. It is very low, almost as low as my friend's 911 Porsche. No real visible damage yet after 5K miles.


ECO gas and ECO diesel should have same ride height. 


money_man said:


> I wonder if my diesel came with the shield cut or if it has a redesigned shield
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


13 and up got revised shields.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> No lip comes installed on the RS packaged cars, so it has a bit more clearance than the ECO/Diesel and even the LS/LT models with the center notched front lip. I have never bottomed out my car entering a driveway.
> 
> Either way the cruze doesn't sit any lower than other cars, that's just an optical illusion. Most cars lowest point is back 6-12in from the front bumper, the cruze pushes this point forward to improve aerodynamics. Does make a more blunt surface for hitting small game, but damage wise are probably about the same.


I'll take a pic of my car with its dam touching the sidewalk in the morning. I scrape it all the time but not by much to show visible damage.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2 items can scrape depending on how close you get.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> I wonder if my diesel came with the shield cut or if it has a redesigned shield
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


The redesigned shield is nothing more than having the cut done at Lordstown.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

40 year floor jack still works, but if 3/4" taller, would be screwed.

Have to agree that the Cruze is not any lower than practically any other make of this era, but not going back a few short years. Ha, was wondering why my remote was not working on a new Honda Accord, same color. But when I looked over extremely minor details, this is not a Cruze.

Guess one can conclude, dey are all doing dis now.

Now talking about an extra wheel tax on vehicles, can tell you the roads in this country were a heck of a lot better when gas tax was a nickel a gallon.

So what's going on now with 55 cents a gallon gas tax? Making the cars much lower, and the pot holes are getting much deeper. Not being cynical, just telling things the way they are.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

I know with the Volt the original air dam on the 11/12 models were LOW. I would scrape on everything. However I managed to survive my lease term with it in tact. Others that would rip them off GM would install an air dam that was 1/2 the size of the original... Then we get our diesel Cruze before I deployed, and took it out to eat on the 1st day and scraped the air dam while parking. Didn't notice any scrapes or anything though. I just view it as a fact of life with these cars. However some people that have experimented with removing the air dams altogether have said the range/mpg loss is negligible. Can drive some pretty low cars though snow. When I was living in NY I had 2 Fiero 2m4's that I drove year round, and never had any issues.


----------

